# [SOLVED] Problem z kompilacją GCC przy inst. skype

## stiki1

Cześć!

Postanowiłem w końcu otworzyć się na świat i zaistalować skype'a z racji tego, że duża część mojej rodziny zaczęła go używać.

Pojawił się jednak pewien problem. Do zainstalowania skype'a wymagane jest GCC:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1  USE="gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -doc -fortran -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -test -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libstdc++-3.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/skype-1.3.0.53-r1  USE="-cjk -static" 9,641 kB
```

Podczas kompilacji GCC wywala błąd, końcówka wygląda tak:

```
make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

stage1/xgcc -Bstage1/ -B/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -c    -march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wtraditional -pedantic -Wno-long-long   -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE    -I. -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/../include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/gengenrtl.c -o gengenrtl.o

cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -march= switch

cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -mcpu= switch

make[2]: *** [gengenrtl.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage2_build] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Błąd 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 5375:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 26:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1550:   Called gcc_do_make

  toolchain.eclass, line 1424:   Called die

!!! emake failed with bootstrap-lean

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/temp/build.log'.
```

Cały log można znaleźć tutaj: http://89.78.102.112/tomek/build.log

Prosiłbym o jakieś wskazówki, bo naprawdę nie potrafię nic z tego wywnioskować. Jedyne co przychodzi mi na myśl to jakiś błąd w ebuildzie (?) - na końcu błędu widoczna jest fraza bootstran-lean; wydaje mi się, że powinno być raczej bootstrap-clean. Wolę jednak zwrócić się do Was, dlatego, że nie jestem aż tak zaawansowanym użytkownikiem Gentoo, żeby wierzyć w moje domysły. Z góry dziękuję za ewentualną pomoc.

Tomasz L.

----------

## vutives

A emerge --info?

----------

## stiki1

```
apofis stiki # emerge --info -av skype

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.50GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 Mar 2007 08:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 intel8x0m hda-intel"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-cLUg21oNOh,guid=52459b2fd5f14d0ef81dd4004601c1e5"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID=""

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="Default"

GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET="/tmp/keyring-c8QObp/socket"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/stiki/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2"

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="pl"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:\

su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:\

*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:\

*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:\

*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:\

*.yuv=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:\

*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:\

*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:\

*.flac=01;35:*.mp3=01;35:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.aac=00;36:\

*.ra=01;36:*.mka=01;36:"

MAKEOPTS=""

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/man:\

/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/qt/3/doc/man"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10"

PWD="/home/stiki"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/qt/3/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/apofis:/tmp/.ICE-unix/6084"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_AGENT_PID="6198"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-dCwEbe6084/agent.6084"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="X alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd fam firefox gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv isdnlog jpeg ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 intel8x0m hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="stiki"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

WINDOWID="37748794"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthzjBGbU"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

od raku: poprawione łamanie linii. Czasami warto popatrzeć, jak WYGLĄDA własny post.

----------

## psycepa

```

cc1: error: bad value (pentium-m) for -march= switch

```

ciekawe co to mowi... :/

za handbookiem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pierwszym ustawieniem jakim się tu zajmiemy jest flaga -march=, która określa docelową architekturę. 
> 
> Możliwe jej wartości są opisane jako komentarze w make.conf.example (jako komentarze):

 

a make.conf.example mowi ze pentium-m jest dla >=gcc-4.1

zgadnij co to znaczy...

----------

## stiki1

Czy jest w takim razie możliwość ustawienia architektury konkretnie dla jednego pakietu?

----------

## mbar

zmień na czas kompilacji skype -march=pentium3 w make.conf, a potem "z powrotem" -- czy to takie trudne?

----------

## stiki1

Dziękuję bardzo za pomoc.  :Smile: 

----------

